# Dallas-Ft Worth Labrador Retriever clubs *Sanctioned* HT



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

It's up on Entryexpress.net. June 3rd in Aubrey, Texas. A single junior and senior.

Hope to see you there......  

Angie


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

I might have to come out and run my dog on his first senior test. He might be ready by then. 

Robert


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

huntingrdr said:


> I might have to come out and run my dog on his first senior test. He might be ready by then.
> 
> Robert


We'd love to have you! It would be good practice for you both.

Angie


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Ill be there to donate.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> Ill be there to donate.


Great!!! It should be a good time......

Angie


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Angie, MAN I wish I could be there! Are you having a raffle or anything? I would love to send something down to help the cause....... 

I am banking on being there NEXT year. And I hope I can finally meet up with you.

Paula


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Merrymaker said:


> Angie, MAN I wish I could be there! Are you having a raffle or anything? I would love to send something down to help the cause.......
> 
> I am banking on being there NEXT year. And I hope I can finally meet up with you.
> 
> Paula


No, no raffle but thanks for the offer!!!! Probably next year when we're running the real thing.

We'll hook up before you know it.

Angie


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

New club?? Looks like you're putting Janet to work. She needs to drag John out with her!

Let me know if you need any help. Goose and I will probably swing by to watch. Can he run?? 

Hope it's not too hot.

Paul


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Goose said:


> New club?? Looks like you're putting Janet to work. She needs to drag John out with her!
> 
> Let me know if you need any help. Goose and I will probably swing by to watch. Can he run??
> 
> ...


No,,,, not a new club. Just an established one jump starting their hunt test again...Sure Goose can run and we'd love to see you....


Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey Angie.........

You and Tim have shown a hunt test person can help at a trial.

Have you asked those trial folks to help out with your hunt test?

I'm sure we will talk and I will help if any way possible.

Is it all about the dogs or the people? :shock: 

We shall see regards,

Gut


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Hey Angie.........
> 
> You and Tim have shown a hunt test person can help at a trial.
> 
> ...


I think we have the sanctioned covered, but thanks. :wink: Once we pick a date for next years "real" hunt test I'll be giving those like yourself who have offered a jing. I'm shooting for a weekend where there's no local FT's.....

Thanks for offering. I/we really appreciate it.....
  
Angie


----------



## 2blackdogs (Apr 28, 2003)

Angie
I'm glad to see you're reviving and old club. I'm glad to have another test only 3 hour away. I don't have anything running Jr or Sr so we have to head to Jayhawks that weekend for the Masters but next year when you're full blown we'll be there.

Al


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, I have been working with him on training every day after school. Tomorrow hopefully will be my last day on the swim by, then moving into some diversions and some other water and land blinds. Any thing else you guys suggest to prepare for this test?

I can't wait to run my dog there and see how he does! It will be my first senior test. It will be good practice for myself and the dog, and it will be a good thing to learn what I need to work on after I run him. 


Anyone else heading out there?

Robert Rogers


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Robert,,,

Do you have a rule book???

Angie


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

No...not with me. I have just been reading the AKC website and the rulebook on there under hunt test.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

huntingrdr said:


> No...not with me. I have just been reading the AKC website and the rulebook on there under hunt test.


Perfect!!! Print it, and memorize it....

Come out on Saturday's and I'll talk you through it.... Give the kennel a jing to find out where and when....

We'll getcha ready..... 8) 

Angie


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Will do!

Thanks


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

rulebook we dont need no stinking rulebook


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Angie, correct me if I'm wrong, but a pass at a sanctioning test *does* count towards title, right?

Dave said he would like to run if it does....do you have pretty title ribbons? :wink:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Angie, correct me if I'm wrong, but a pass at a sanctioning test *does* count towards title, right?
> 
> Dave said he would like to run if it does....do you have pretty title ribbons? :wink:


I do not believe they do - I ran one here in CO one year and they didn't even give out ribbons, just a coin thingie - it was good practice, entry fee was less than normal and the judges allowed minor things to slide and carried handlers (note: they corrected those minors things with the handlers and told them they should be DQed however they wanted the handler's to learn, etc, etc and did not drop them for silly things) It was a great learning experience for all! I think in my case I gave 2 comands on the walk up and realized I had done that before I could shut my trap, judges corrected me, I learned a lesson and got to play all day....truly appreciated the opportunity.

Lainee


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Lainee is right.... It's the clubs "practice run" for AKC. Next year we will have an honest to goodness one... Hope to see you then. :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Ok, thanks, I guess I got that confused with the HRC, they changed that rule a few years agoa nd I couldn't remember which organization had made that change. Best luck with your event and I'm sure Dave will look forward to running it in the future.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Sounds like fun, We plan to be there.

Marty and Lesa


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

can you enter when you get there or do you have to do it early on EE?I just dont know my exact schedule yet.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Entries close May 25.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

I will be signing up on EE later this month. Marty, how many dogs are you bringing?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Angie, correct me if I'm wrong, but a pass at a sanctioning test *does* count towards title, right?quote]
> 
> So does it count as a pass towards title or not ??


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brad B said:


> So does it count as a pass towards title or not ??


No it does not.

Andy


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Didn't think so..but thought I'd check to be sure.

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

That's right it does not. I couldn't remember. There was a rule change for HRC a few years back and I couldn't remember if it was HRC or AKC at first....remember, I am old _and_ blonde, and too lazy to look it up myself - so I have an excuse.

A Sanctioning test is perfect to see where you are in your training if you've never run a test before of if you want to see how the atmosphere will affect your dog.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

> Marty, how many dogs are you bringing?


Robert,
We will bring BG and Zee. Not sure might even bring another one or two. Can't bring any of our Master Hunters, since it is JH and SH only.

Marty


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Yah, cool! 


I am pretty excited, this will be Lukes first senior test. Will be great practice for us both to see what I need to work on. I am anxious (spelling) to see if he can pass it. Going to be a lot of fun either way!

Robert


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

> Sounds like fun, We plan to be there.
> 
> Marty and Lesa


Just found out today Brayden's baptism is that weekend. Going to OKC instead. Hope everybody has fun and we will see you all next year at the Real Thing !

Marty and Lesa
(Brayden is our 6 month old Grandson)
http://www.ramblinmaxx.com/grandkids.html


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Have fun Marty!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

It closes tomarrow night..... Don't forget to enter. :wink: 

Angie


----------

